# Clint Dempsey - 1st interview back after three years - excellent stuff



## Kante (May 19, 2021)

Deuce gets warmed up after about the 18th minute... USMNT needs more of this kind of spice. Straight up.

Deuce's advice for the littles, mindset has to be "I've come too far to come this far... Always stay hungry."


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (May 19, 2021)

My favorite USMNT player of all time.  Relentless, tough as nails, plenty of heart,  hates to lose.


----------



## Soccer Cat (May 24, 2021)

This is great, thanks for posting!!


----------

